# Anyone heading to Pittsburgh for Speciality in June?



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is the link for the premium in case anyone wanted to look at it!
And I forgot to add..my boy from the first litter, Koda, who is now a Canadian Champion, will be coming! I cant wait to see him in person again! 

http://www.clantyre.net/secserv/Specialty/GPGRC-Premium-2015.pdf


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

No one is going?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes, see you there!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh yay! Someone is going! Lol we will have to meet up for sure! I cant wait!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Leaving tomorrow to head to the show! Cant wait! We get to meet up with our boy Koda who just got WD this past weekend! Hope to see someone from here too!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

How did the show go? So wanted to get there, but it was a nightmare week at work. I do have to wonder why there are weekday shows vice weekend shows.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

We had lots of fun! Got to meet up with Koda, his family and finally meet his handler, Shayna Garrison (she started in Australian Shepherds with her family but starting to handle other breeds and is a family friend of theirs). They setup Wednesday night (we didnt show in sweeps, it was our travel day!) and they were able to get the last grooming spot. Which was great because it was in a covered pavilion. 
The first "official" day Thursday was a good learning day. It also was incredibly hot, humid and it rained. None of the dogs there seemed to like it. Koda did get 2nd in his class. Daisy and Chase did nothing but I learned some things from Shayna and also by being in the ring. Chase seemed to deal with the weather better than Daisy. She was "off" ..as she didnt really want treats. 
The 2nd day the weather was much better. Cooler, breezy and very little rain..got to see the sun too! The dogs felt better. Koda was showing awesome and got 1st place in his class. Daisy did not get anything but showed much better. Chase did really good and he got fourth place (out of 5). I am pleased with how it went. It was stressful at times as I also had my two kids with me but everything went well. 

Not sure if these will work..if it doesn't let me know, but these are the links to my albums for the shows..
https://www.facebook.com/alison.vanderslice.5/media_set?set=a.927928127267453.1073741845.100001508242895&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/alison.vanderslice.5/media_set?set=a.928446407215625.1073741846.100001508242895&type=3


----------

